# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  Κυκλωμα για αυτόματο πότισμα

## panos318

ΠΕΔΙΑ ΟΠΙΟΣ ΜΠΟΡΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΙΘΗΣΗ ΠΣΑΧΝΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΕΝΑ ΚΙΚΛΟΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΟ ΠΟΤΗΣΜΑ ΜΕ 4 ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ



_Σε παρακαλώ επεξεργάσου το μήνυμά σου, πατώντας "edit", και γράψε 
με μικρά, και όχι κεφαλαία, με βάση τους Όρους Εγγραφής & Χρήσης.__Στη "γλώσσα" του ίντερνετ, τα κεφαλαία δείχνουν οτι φωνάζεις.
_

----------


## chs

για να το φτιξεις η να το αγωρασεις? :Confused1:

----------


## panos318

ΝΑ ΦΤΙΑΚΣΩ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ

----------


## chs

πιθανων να σου κοστισει παραπανο απο οτι να το αγορασεισ ετιμο...
αλιος ενα απλο κυκλομα ειναι με χρονοδιακοπτες...

----------


## weather1967

Πάνο εχει δικιο ο Χρηστος δεν αξιζει να σπαταλησεις χρονο και περισσοτερο χρημα να το φτιαξεις, ενω υπαρχει ετοιμο και σε Hunter(πολυ αξιοπιστος προγραματιστής που το εχω δουλεψει για χρονια με καλη λειτουργια) 4 στάσεων για 4 δηλαδη ηλεκτροβανες μονο 45 ευρώ
Eκτος και αν το θελεις περισσοτερο να το κανεις μονος σου απο μερακη και εκπαιδευτικης πλευράς

http://www.e-garden-shop.gr/index.ph...roducts_id=257

----------


## panos318

ΕΧΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ?

----------


## chs

δενθα χριαστεις σχεδειο
θες 4ης χρονοδιακοπτες και αναν μετασχιματιστη 24volt ή οτι ειναι η ηλεκτροβανες
μια διαφοτα ειπαρχει οτι ο πιο απλος χρονοδιακοπτης εχει μικροτερο ανιγμα κλισιμο 15 λεπτα τωρα αν πας σε ψιφιακο που ειναι και ο πιο σωστος θα μπορεις να ριθμισεις τα παντα
ο μετασχιματιστις θα δινει στοις επαφες των χρονοδιακοπτων και αφτοι με τη σιρα τους θα δινουν στοις ηλεκτροβανες....

----------


## weather1967

> δενθα χριαστεις σχεδειο
> θες 4ης χρονοδιακοπτες και αναν μετασχιματιστη 24volt ή οτι ειναι η ηλεκτροβανες
> μια διαφοτα ειπαρχει οτι ο πιο απλος χρονοδιακοπτης εχει μικροτερο ανιγμα κλισιμο 15 λεπτα τωρα αν πας σε ψιφιακο που ειναι και ο πιο σωστος θα μπορεις να ριθμισεις τα παντα
> ο μετασχιματιστις θα δινει στοις επαφες των χρονοδιακοπτων και αφτοι με τη σιρα τους θα δινουν στοις ηλεκτροβανες....



24 volt ειναι οι ηλεκτροβανες ,αλλα αν δεν εχει πιεση 4 + atm και ικανη παροχη l/h η βρυση του και πρεπει να δουλευει μια μια την ηλεκτροβανα ,τοτε θα χρειαστει 4 χρονοδιακοπτες ηλεκτρονικους (που ο ηλεκτρονικος χρονοδιακοπτης εχει και εβδομαδιαιο προγραμα ,ενω οι φτηνοι με τις εγκοπες εχουν 5 ευρω αλλα ειναι μονο για ημερησιο προγραμμα πραγμα που αν θες να ποτιζη μερα παρα μερα δεν γινετε) που ο καθενας εχει 10 ευρω περιπου + ενα μετασχηματιστη 24 volt ac ,αρα ερχετε περισσοτερο απο τον προγραματιστη που κανει και πολυ περισσοτερα πραγματα .
Αν εχει ικανη πιεση 4 + atm και ικανη παροχη l/h και μπορει να δουλεψει και τις 4 ηλεκτροβανες ταυτοχρονα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα ,κοματακη δυσκολο ομως για να ζηταει ο φιλος μας 4 ζωνών προγραματιστή,αυτο με τον χρονοδιακοπτη ειναι καλη λυση για μια ηλεκτροβανα ,αλλα σημερα υπαρχουν κομπλε προγραματιστες με μια ηλεκτροβανα επανω κομπλε με 30 + ευρώ αρα και παλι δεν συμφερει να αγορασει καποιος χρονοδιακοπτη + ηλεκτροβανα ξεχωριστα

----------

